# Co2 Set Up



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ok i have a few palnts in my tank and i ahve read alot about use"n co2 in the tanks to help them grow... i jsut happen to stop bye petco today to get some millworms for my p's....and i saw a co2 set up.. called co2 fizz factory.. made bye plant care solutions.. it was $29.99 for the set up and its like $9 for the fizz tabs refills...the kit comes with 16 tabs...

so i got it to give it a try.. very easy set up...and only time will tell if it works for me... lol lol

as anyone seen or used the kit befor...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

they cant keep up with large water volumes


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> they cant keep up with large water volumes


agreed. Unless you tank is like 30g or less its a waste. For smaller tanks like this i would prefer th yeast method as you dont have to pay for expensive refill tabs. On a larger tank one dosage would be like half the tabs.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

that is tru but the refill tabs are only 9 dallers and you only need one tab a week. and you get like 20 or 30 tabs. also deppends on how planned the tank is... but with the amount of fish i have in th etank i will try it any way cant hurt anything


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

co2 tank last me 6 or more months and only cost $15, you money though.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

ya but i dont have the money to get the start up just yet.. i did find some that was not a bad price on line like a 100 for a 5 gal tank i think it was... but am nit sure what all the think i would or how to even set it up...lol lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What size tank will it be? If its a small tank you can use this or diy co2, but any decent sized tank should have pressurized or no co2 at all


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

Am trying it ou tin a 40 gal just to see if it works ou tor not... i kinda just wanted to see...lol lol


----------

